# Fakemon.



## Mendatt (May 12, 2011)

Occasionally, when I'm bored, I make a fakemon. Recently, I was working on a concept I made a while ago, and it got me wondering if other people did this, and what they did.


----------



## Superbird (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Glace (May 12, 2011)

Superbird:

I'm guessing Kirachu is related to Jirachi? Hence the "Wish Maker Pokemon" and being of the Psychic type along with it "awakening" when something occurs, verdad? Though there's one thing; how is it known to be popular due to its cuteness if it's rarely been seen. *cough*I'm going way to deep*cough*

But I love Artiguin ^^

I know a site that has a bunch of Fakemon, but it's poorly contructed when compared to TCod forums and such. Since they aren't mine though, I can't post them T^T


----------



## Mendatt (May 12, 2011)

Hmm. I should make some of those. (Anyone know where I can find a pokedex screen image from black or white to edit? (By the way, how long ago did you make those?))
Love the type combinations. I've made a few strange ones myself, and they turned into my best fakemon. (Grass/Dragon, Electric/Ice, and Psychic/Dark.)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (May 12, 2011)

I have a couple.

Psunkeen, my earliest one that I actually asked Kratos to do the artwork for. Need to reinvent this guy.

An unnamed second-stage grass starter. I love the concept but I'm having trouble getting the evolution's design right.

Smithy, a hyperintelligent, hovering grass-type apple that is often used by teachers and, oddly, computer geeks. (haha pun) I have it's evolution, Grandsmith, but no digital art of it.

Cardianal, a Route 1 bird that totally has a better heart motif than Pidove.

Willendol, a 'female' baltoy evolution based on the Venus of Willendorf. I love it for some reason and I want one.


----------



## Coloursfall (May 12, 2011)

I dunno I might have some Fakemon. Maybe. Who knows. Golly Gee.

(in less derp words - yes, lots. Here have a thread. I've been planning on reviving it soon)


----------



## Sypl (May 12, 2011)

I only make stats for fakemon.


----------



## voltianqueen (May 12, 2011)

Sparkvark and Ardulon.

I make stuff all the time, just for fun :3 Sparkvark and like a billion others were made for a game project that never happened, and Ardulon and a few more were originally created on the game Amazing Island.


----------



## Not Meowth (May 12, 2011)

I made these guys for the ASB Dex Registry, and also submitted some other Ghost line that's pending approval whenever the fakemon system comes back.

And that's it, I never made any others. Especially not the other one I submitted to the dex registry that we mustn't speak of.


----------



## Superbird (May 12, 2011)

Glace said:


> Superbird:
> 
> I'm guessing Kirachu is related to Jirachi? Hence the "Wish Maker Pokemon" and being of the Psychic type along with it "awakening" when something occurs, verdad? Though there's one thing; how is it known to be popular due to its cuteness if it's rarely been seen. *cough*I'm going way to deep*cough*
> 
> But I love Artiguin ^^


Everything past Sifirce was done as a request in the shop you see below. 



Mendatt said:


> Hmm. I should make some of those. (Anyone know where I can find a pokedex screen image from black or white to edit? (By the way, how long ago did you make those?))
> Love the type combinations. I've made a few strange ones myself, and they turned into my best fakemon. (Grass/Dragon, Electric/Ice, and Psychic/Dark.)


A while. I started before Platinum was out, haven't done any since B/W came out. And...Google, maybe?

Yeah, that's a fun part. So many contradictions that you can put together just fine.


----------



## Equinoxe (May 12, 2011)

Fakemon? Yep, I guess attempting to make a full dex counts (the ones I've already made are in my pixel thread, starting from this page)  P:
They all have/are getting dex entries and other bonus stuff (like what abilities they can have, and shiny sprites!). Might post all that after I've finished the whole thing.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (May 12, 2011)

No. No I do not make fakemon. That is not a thing that I do on a near-daily basis at all in any way, shape or form and anyone who tells you otherwise is a lying asshat.


...



Okay actually maybe _I_ am a lying asshat.

Will probably have something halfway intelligent to say later but I gotta split, so.


----------



## wolftamer9 (May 13, 2011)

Honestly, I have a ton. I can't even show you them all at once.
Edit: sorry, major typo.


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2011)

I don't know if anyone is old school enough to remember Nwachu et al, but... they did exist X3


----------



## spaekle (May 16, 2011)

I remember a few months ago when I was cleaning my room I came across a page from one of those old Pokemon coloring books, where you were supposed to make your own grass Pokemon.

My idea was "Vilsprout". It looked like Vileplume's head on Bellsprout's body. I was the most creative eight year old ever.


----------



## Butterfree (May 16, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I don't know if anyone is old school enough to remember Nwachu et al, but... they did exist X3


Yesssss. <3 They were _adorable_.

Anyway, I make fakes on occasion, mostly for my fanfic, but most of them aren't very interesting, largely because I made most of them when I was about twelve.


----------



## Catch-22 (May 16, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> I don't know if anyone is old school enough to remember Nwachu et al, but... they did exist X3


I want to see! D:


----------



## Dannichu (May 16, 2011)

As drawn by an artist much greater than I - enjoy ^^


----------



## Mendatt (May 16, 2011)

There's a dex registry? I hope they bring it back.
Anyways, I'm just going to say that there's nothing inherently non-interesting about being twelve.
Also that Letaligon is awesome.


----------



## Butterfree (May 16, 2011)

There's nothing inherently non-interesting about being twelve, no, but twelve-year-olds tend not to make very interesting fakemon, at least if those twelve-year-olds are me. I thought it was a good idea to make a dragon sextet and a unicorn octet where they were all copy-pastes of one another except for the colors, types and attacks learned. Granted, later I went and distinguished them a little more from one another, but it's still horribly redundant and they're incredibly generic.


----------



## Catch-22 (May 16, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> As drawn by an artist much greater than I - enjoy ^^


Aww, they're adorable!


----------



## Palamon (May 21, 2011)

I made one Fakemon. On November 8, 2008. It's name is Stingrasa.

It's *not* a mop. It's a stingray. Sort of...







I'm going to improve it.


----------



## Green (May 21, 2011)

I've got my region's eevee line, my starters (grass/dark werewolf, fire/psychic dallaima, and water/fighting narwhal), 'secret' legendary, legendary trio, and the trio master.

None have any artwork of any kind, except the secret legendary. Too bad it's ancient.


----------



## Professor Wesker (May 24, 2011)

I've actually been mapping out an idea for an entire FakeDex. I've already imagined the starters (Fire/Steel Armadillo line, Water/Psychic Mermaid line, and Ghost/Grass Jack-o-Lantern line), Route 1 rodents and birds (Mongoose and Mockingbird respectiveley), Rock/Ice Smilodon and Rock/Electric Oviraptor Fossil lines, an Electric/Fighting Kangaroo line, and my version mascots, Scorpio and Ares themed. I'm so unoriginal. :(


----------



## Spoon (May 30, 2011)

I've made a few serious Fakemon, but most of my Fakemon are just silly gags that were co-created with a friend and that were ridiculously fun to make.


----------



## Thorne (May 30, 2011)

Banchain [Ghost/Steel], as drawn by Kratos Aurion

Yes, I do still love this to bits.


----------



## Professor Wesker (Jun 1, 2011)

Thorne Rainfall said:


> Banchain [Ghost/Steel], as drawn by Kratos Aurion
> 
> Yes, I do still love this to bits.


Looks cute! I love Banchain!


----------



## Byrus (Jun 2, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> As drawn by an artist much greater than I - enjoy ^^


Ah, nostalgia. I really enjoyed Mewkitty's renditions of fakemon. My favourite was that poison type Pikachu named Pukachu (hehe) and that poison type eevee evolution that I can't remember the name of. Too bad she didn't upload those into her DA gallery before she disappeared. 

For me, I like drawing mutated monstery things, which I'll occasionally say are Pokémon and occasionally say are just monsters.

There's Serpenate, a poison/psychic type that I was planning to submit to the dex registry. Blastoise also did a really neat sprite of it for me.

Then there's Slought, another poison/psychic type I was also planning to submit to the dex registry some time. But it was too complicated for a sprite and also not very pokémonish.

I'm working on a fly Pokémon right now, maybe based on the bot-fly specifically, because I really want a gross fly Pokemon dammit. Also a roach. (c'mon game freak plz)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 2, 2011)

I've made a few, but they... have been really nonsensical, so I reverted them to my own original monsters called Creations.

Some former ones though?

Amini and Amawt. (I think... Dark/Flying?) And uh, well, there's these three guys (also see, avvie and signature banner) which are supposed to be me if you made me into a Pokémon. There's also this Grass Starter Quail (1, 2, 3) I made a really long time ago without realizing it was similar to one of Butterfree's fakes in her sprite gallery (really long ago, before I even knew TCoD existed), a Fire Starter ghost cat named after a rocketship (1, 2, 3), and an Water Starter eel snake poison thing (1, 2, 3). 

Otherwise, I don't really make fakemon anymore. (And please note that all of those pictures are really old, especially the MS Paint ones.)


----------

